# Pounding the pavement - Mirror Lake Highway



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Took all these Mirror Lake Highway pics from the pavement this past week:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Those wildflowers are sure looking pretty!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Is that the Mr & Mrs Goob garbage free mile?

Great colors!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Is that the Mr & Mrs Goob garbage free mile?
> 
> Great colors!


27 miles


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the Mr & Mrs Goob garbage free mile?
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice - I think the first shot of the Indian Paintbrush is my fav.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Nice - I think the first shot of the Indian Paintbrush is my fav.


Kind words from a photographer I admire.

None of my pics are in focus, as usual, and my laptop screen lacks color so I jack the saturation up a notch or two when processing the pics. Then it looks a little too rich on an HD screen or other confusers. I should process on another confuser.

The flowers are really good this year on the North Slope. And the road is clean, clean, clean, from mile 28 to 55.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Goob and picking up all that Utah trash. :O•-:


----------

